# "Well done" snowblower (Crispy)



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Its a sight for sore eyes. Poor ol' girl saw her last day of blowin'
:wavetowel2:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL - that's exactly what I expected to see.....


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks like it may be running a lil bit hot.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

FD got called out for that? Cripes just kick some snow on it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Better on the street than 10 minutes after he put it back in the garage. Wonder what caused it. On the bright side it is already on the tree lawn so someone is going to grab it. Speaking of which, did it fit in your trunk?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmmm - makes me want to paint flames on mine now


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

bad69cat said:


> Hmmm - makes me want to paint flames on mine now


At least you could still use your machine if you "only" paint them on. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:smiley-shocked033: Never check the fuel level using your lighter to see


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd say that the EOD won that battle


----------



## copperhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry for your loss...but some of these replies are funny as heck.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

So, is that covered under the warranty?:icon-stooges:


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Its a sight for sore eyes. Poor ol' girl saw her last day of blowin'
> :wavetowel2:
> 
> snip


She went down in flames... and had her 15 minutes of fame.

R.I.P.S. Rest In Pillowy Snow


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

I think she's running a bit warm...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like a harbor freight project!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I guess that's one way to thaw out the impeller :icon_whistling:


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Feb 5, 2015)

Probably caused by that d*mn ethanol.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Here . Hold my beer , I'll show you the easy way to unclog that snow .....


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

What I don't understand is how there could be that much flame happening by the time the fire department got there. I think it's a set-up.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> What I don't understand is how there could be that much flame happening by the time the fire department got there. I think it's a set-up.


More like a "snow job". Wouldn't you say?:icon-hgtg:


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

That'll buff right out...


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Spectrum said:


> What I don't understand is how there could be that much flame happening by the time the fire department got there. I think it's a set-up.


My thoughts exactly. How much burnable stuff could there be? Maybe the tires or a canopy?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

1894 said:


> I guess that's one way to thaw out the impeller :icon_whistling:


Which ironically is still probably stuck on its shaft. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

nt40lanman said:


> My thoughts exactly. How much burnable stuff could there be? Maybe the tires or a canopy?


Uh... gas? Oil?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

from what i hear, the guy wanted hand warmers .


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Whose blower was it? Was it a new one, old one?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

nt40lanman said:


> My thoughts exactly. How much burnable stuff could there be? Maybe the tires or a canopy?


Plastic chute, the aluminum block well melt at a pretty low temperature and then you've got about 1L of oil on fire. Recoil starter pulley, rope and handle, control knobs. There's more stuff than you'd think.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

Made in China? *runs*


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Just warming her up a bit before I hit the really heavy stuff.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's the defrost feature.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

it was no *match* for the snow.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Thermal event, just might be a recall coming.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

That amount of flame is completely believable. Once the fuel filter or fuel line rupture, the real fun starts. 

I burned up a lawn tractor once (an accident, but totally my fault: hot muffler + dry leaf pile = bad news). Even with a garden hose on it, I couldn't put it out without the fire department, and the amount of flame was ridiculous.

Mike


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Somebody could get a smokin deal here.......


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That could be an inflammatory statement.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

THat's not a snowblower on fire. it's a red necks cook out


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Reasons not to refill the gas tank while the engine is still running or still hot. See if the "good hands people" will cover it and the FD callout. Good that it was outside away from structures.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

LOL...i forgot about this thread. Didn't think anyone replied as i had my notifications set differently than instant.
She went down in a burning ring of fire.
Good stuff!!!


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Throw a predator on her in the spring and she will be ready to go next year!:smiley-rpg027::snow48:


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Some of the craftsman models--red ones I think-- with Briggs and Stratton ohv motors had a fire hazard recall.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Heated hand grips didn't quite keep your mittens warm?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Eh, that's just defrost mode.


----------



## Koolmoose (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I guess I won't be using the WWII surplus flame thrower any more to unclog / defrost the chute. But,jeeze, it worked so good the first time!


----------

